# Best Blogger Template Editor/Coustomizer



## Ecko (Feb 21, 2008)

Question title speaks itself


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

NOTEPAD 

If you know HTML its the best.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

as suggested by Quizzer if u know HTMl notepad and *wordpad *are best.
If u donot know HTML learn it from *w3schools.com*


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Feb 22, 2008)

i think ecko is looking for wizrd based editor.

u can try microsoft frontpage also...


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 22, 2008)

nano!

nano is a small command line text editor like pico. works anywhere anytime.  Its very cool to do text editing using it.  Pretty fast.

PS: Linux only


----------



## slugger (Feb 22, 2008)

i u plannin on doin extensive editin of  HTML then colored tags help a lot

u may use *AceHTML*

a light app dat is also a *Freeware*


----------



## Ecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanx Guyz


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 23, 2008)

try notepad++


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2008)

EditPlus is also good.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 23, 2008)

but nothing is better than working on codes in "Edit HTML" in blogspot


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah "Edit Html" is best. Make your changes and preview your blog, if happy then only save the changes.


----------

